# help... tivo bolt fighting upgrade



## jdunne (Sep 19, 2006)

Looking for some last minute help

we upgraded to Bolt a few months ago, 500MB. since I had a external drive on our existing TIVO, figured we could just move it over. We I did get the external drive to cannact to the bolt after a lot of reboots. I just magically appeared. and I paired it and started using it. Then on a reboot 4 days ago, I got the missing External drive. No matter what I tried it would not boot up... So I said to hell with it I give up and I tried to use the "remove ext drive" option in Tivo.. but.. Tivo was still not able to boot up. it would say "missing ext drive".... so I was stuck...

Plan B I purchased a 2 TB SATA drive and replaced the existing drive..... Awesome Bold booted up updated its self voila.... except now my cableCard no longer pairs up... COX has tried 4-5 times remotely, I went down to the COX store and got a new CableCARD. and I just had the service guys here for 4 hrs... they gave up. they tried many CableCARDs. re-paired over and over again. But it just never worked. Blank channels in the end. They even broght in their Tivo expert. And he was pretty sharp. He did not want to give up. But it was getting ridicuous.

It seems the Bolt is not allowing the HOST ID of the cable card to reset. Or something like that. The Bolt is not treating the Cablecard corectly after I swapped Harddrives... All we get is blank channels. Although the Cox On demand stuff works.. 

So I am almost done. After 15-20yrs of TIvo starting with first generation of Tivo. I just cant take fighting this crap anymore... and Tivo is not going to help me since I "opened the case". 

Does anybody know why TIVO will mess with the CableCard if I swap out a hard drive? 

Is there anyway to fix this? 

We just ordered the Cable company DVR... .it will not be here for a few days, And if I can get Bolt to work, I will bail on Cable DVR.. But I have wasted enough time stuck in between Cable company and Tivo.. But screwing me IMO.... Blaming each other etc....

any advice is welcome

Joe


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Did you try going back to the original TiVo hard drive and run setup again?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Have you tried running Clear & Delete Everything?


----------

